# ThaiSilk (Platinum) flowerhorn



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Just want to share the photos of 5 ThaiSilk flowerhorn more commonly known as Platinum flowerhorn that we have. Before we get into the debate on hybird, this thread is just for showing the fish. I really don't want to discuss the issue of problem or opinion about hybird fish.

However, comemts about what you think how this fish is created, it is very welcome. The supplier is keeping a very tight lips on what is involved and the number of this ThaiSilk is very limited. We are quite lucky to be the first to brought in this fish.



















With white tank treatment, this fish will turn platinum. As for now, they do have a blue tint in the color and they are still quite young at about 4"+


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

my god thats a beautiful fish... What are their temperment? Any different?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Being a flowerhorn, I'm guessing very aggressive. That is one of the nicest flowerhorns I've seen. Are you trying to breed them?


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

They behave the same as regular flowerhorn.

I am not going to breed them as I don't know if they can be true breed. I do just aquire them cause there were a lot of interest when the first Platinum flowerhorn photo was out.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Gosh I had always wanted to keep flowerhorn... How much does a fish like that cost?


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

about $400


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow nice fish . What is white tank treatment.


----------

